# Developing Need for Forum for ComcastTiVO



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

EDIT: Correction. There is no new forum for ComcasTiVo (yet). I mistook a separate AVS thread as a new forum, based on my quick and hasty interpretation for the blog. It's just a widening discussion thread on another AVS forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=682350

Sorry for raising initial any alarms and concern...

Comcast to begin testing HD TiVo service add-on 
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20060606-6995.html

PVR's blog entry on this, which lead me to believe the link was to a new forum:
http://www.pvrblog.com/pvr/2006/06/comcast_to_begi.html

Moderators: A new sub forum for the ComcasTiVo should be considered to make it clear that this is best place to discuss all things TiVo on AVS.

Once ComcasTiVo rolls out, a lot of people will get a lot of help and understanding by being part of this larger community. DirecTivo is discussed here, why not ComcastTiVo too?

This new forum should be just added on the TiVo set of forums, and this thread could be referenced, and then communicated over there....moved over to it. Let's keep all of the TiVo discussion in one area, where standalone, DirecTivo, international use, and now ComcasTiVo should also be...


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

I'd have to agree...didn't know about this. But all things TiVo seem to fit over here.

And it's where the TiVo employees hang out. I have no plans to go over there! 

Pony


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

The AVS Forum link is not a new forum. It is just a thread someone started in the HDTV Recorder Forum.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> The AVS Forum link is not a new forum. It is just a thread someone started in the HDTV Recorder Forum.


Ahhhh...sanity and reason prevail. 

Not as much fun as a panic, but better for your health. 

Thank you for checking it out first hand. (sheepishly admitting I should have looked first and posted later myself).

Pony


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

LifeIsABeach said:


> The AVS Forum link is not a new forum. It is just a thread someone started in the HDTV Recorder Forum.


Gotcha, good catch...thank you. Per Pony's point, I should have more carefully reviewed...Sorry, short lunch period today and wanted to get my thoughts out....albeit...to fast...I've added a correction edit on the top of this thread.

Well, given the interest and widening discussion on the single thread, I'd say it's time to start a ComcastTiVo subforum off of TiVoCommunity and nip this right in the bud.

David, I know you only add additional sub forums when necessary, but if DirectTiVo warrants it's own, this certainly will too, and it will likely begin to lead to confusion for new SA owners trying figure out what people are talking about the features of a system they can't relate too.


----------



## neekoh (Jan 2, 2005)

I must commend TiVo on launching this with perfect timing. With the end of TV season, I am running out of things to TiVo.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

d_anders said:


> David, I know you only add additional sub forums when necessary, but if DirectTiVo warrants it's own, this certainly will too, and it will likely begin to lead to confusion for new SA owners trying figure out what people are talking about the features of a system they can't relate too.


Hey, how about this:

Wait until Comcast/TiVo has ONE subscriber...then REPLACE the DTiVo sub-forum with Comcast/TiVo.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

If I recall the HD Tivo forum was born before the HR10-250 was released, so it seems to me this is the perfect time for the Comcast Tivo forum to start up, especially if the July time frame is correct.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A new forum for these Comcast TiVo units is a given. However I wouldn't expect David to create it until there is at least some sort of confirmed release date. The HD TiVo forum was created when the HD-DirecTiVo was officially announced, the fact that it was delayed for almost a year after that was out of our control. 

Dan


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Maybe if a Series 3 forum is created, we'll get the Series 3 sooner than later?


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

TiVoPony might have just given a semi-official nod to an imminent rollout of the Comcast TiVo. I vote for a new forum now. I myself have had to go elsewhere to read about the Comcast TiVo beta in threads that are many pages long talking about possible release dates, pricing and feature set etc. I'm with DirecTV now, but things are likely to change with Series 3 or Comcast TiVo. It's becoming a hot topic for sure because Series 3 and the Comcast TiVo both offer an HD solution.


----------



## NewbieInTheATL (Dec 15, 2002)

mtchamp said:


> I vote for a new forum now. I myself have had to go elsewhere to read about the Comcast TiVo beta...


Me too


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

As Dan mentioned, it is a given. But he is also correct that I will wait until I have a good date that it will happen. I will open the area before it starts, but we will not get into the issue we have had in the past. It raised way to many questions.

Thank you.


----------



## jdk (Mar 15, 2001)

Take a look at the name and description of the forum a few below this one:

"HDTV Tivo Powered PVRs
This is the place to discuss Tivo powered PVRs that are able to record HDTV"

Doesn't the Comcast w/ Tivo DVR fit into this? 
Sure, you could create a new forum, but you'd also have to re-name the current forum to "non-Comcast HDTV DVRs" or something like that.

But I bet bother flavors of HD- DVRs could coexist in one forum, especially considering the pending end-of-support/sales/life of the DirecTV Tivo-powered DVRs.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

HDTiVo said:


> Hey, how about this:
> 
> Wait until Comcast/TiVo has ONE subscriber...then REPLACE the DTiVo sub-forum with Comcast/TiVo.


Can't we re-name the DirecTiVo forum - won't everyone jump ship and upgrade their DirecTV to Comcast?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jdk said:


> Take a look at the name and description of the forum a few below this one:
> 
> "HDTV Tivo Powered PVRs
> This is the place to discuss Tivo powered PVRs that are able to record HDTV"
> ...


I think a better option might be to split the HD forum into 3 seperate forums. One for the DirecTiVo, one for the Comcast unit and one for the Series 3. All three are very different technology and could have very different problems/solutions.

Dan


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Called Comcast this evening to see if anyone knew of a rollout date for the Moto 6412 with Tivo software.

1st person I talked to:

We won't be doing any Tivo, we are Comcast and have our own software. (I'm thinking I know and it sucks by comparison.)

Me: Are you sure - you might want to look at the press release several months ago and the Tivo community forum that has done nothing but talk about this subject for the last year and a half.

1st person: Well I can ask repair and see if they know anything, please hold (30 seconds)

2nd person: Pretty much same response, but also added that he is not aware of any such program/agreement.

Me: Same remarks as to the 1st person.

2nd person: Well let me call upstairs, please hold (1 minute).

2nd person: Well I asked the guy upstairs and he knew exactly what you are talking about and that there is a great deal of rumors on the internet about a July 2006 rollout. He does not have a firm date, but hopes it is this July because he can't wait either.

I just had to post this because I have been watching and waiting with great anticipation for this to happen and not commenting because I didn't want to add to the hysteria. But now that I have a confirmed non-commital confirmation from an unnamed source who works upstairs at Comcast I couldn't resist throwing my hat in the ring.

I also vote for a Comcast/Tivo forum. There are just so many posts and they are all over the place - they need to be under one roof. Better to contain us crazies in one place than letting us run rampant.

Other thought that I have not seen posted anywhere: With Tivo software installed will the dual tuner Moto 6412 be able to cache the programming that is currently on the selected channel while we watch what is on the Now Playing list the way we do with our Tivo units?

My 2 pennies.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

dnorth12 said:


> 2nd person: Well I asked the guy upstairs and he knew exactly what you are talking about and that there is a great deal of rumors on the internet about a July 2006 rollout. He does not have a firm date, but hopes it is this July because he can't wait either.


All that means is the guy upstairs either read this topic or the related one over at avsforum. 

Do not EVER believe anything about an unannounced product or service offering from a CSR - it's hard enough for them to get the facts right about the products currently offered ...


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

dnorth12 said:


> But now that I have a confirmed non-commital confirmation from an unnamed source who works upstairs at Comcast I couldn't resist throwing my hat in the ring.


Good work. This is by far the most credible information we have on the subject.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Good work. This is by far the most credible information we have on the subject.


I'd be much more comfortable if several more forum members posted about calling into Comcast and finding CS reps who had read the same thing on the internet that we all have read. Then I'd feel like what we read was really there.


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll echo desire for a ComcastTiVO forum. I've tried poking through the links referenced here, but cannot determine if the following will be supported on the Tivo/Motorola/Comcast unit:

1) Home Media Option
2) Dual Tuners
3) WIFI networking

I'm considering buying a HDTV and upgrading my service w/ Comcast from Analog to Digital. I was thinking about a unit w/ cablecard (yeah, I know...) while I waited for the Series 3. I was hoping to be able to watch a 3rd channel while the TiVO recorded on 2 other channels. 

Conjecture and/or hard answers appreciated!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

duoart said:


> 1) Home Media Option
> 2) Dual Tuners
> 3) WIFI networking


The hardware TiVo will run on is now a dual tuner. It would be hard to imagine adding TiVo will disable one tuner.

The rest is a pretty tightly kept secret.


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

Update on Tivo/Comcast: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7819536&&#post7819536


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Walter Lambert said:


> Update on Tivo/Comcast: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7819536&&#post7819536


that looked pretty definite. Here is hoping for a great testing and rollout of TiVo to Comcast :up:


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> I'd be much more comfortable if several more forum members posted about calling into Comcast and finding CS reps who had read the same thing on the internet that we all have read. Then I'd feel like what we read was really there.


Sure, but what would really cement this thing would be a forum member who is also a Comcast sub talking to his cable installer and reporting that the installer heard it from someone at HQ who had read it.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

No. "Hearing it" really wouldn't cement anything, AFAIC. What would cement it is a forum member who is also a Comcast sub talking to his cable installer and reporting that the installer said he installed it for someone.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

I cannot wait for the ComcastTivo. Those of us who have had to deal with the Motorola DVR (6412) are literally counting the days, although we're not sure how many days to count.


----------



## Oknarf (Oct 30, 2003)

ChuckyBox said:


> Sure, but what would really cement this thing would be a forum member who is also a Comcast sub talking to his cable installer and reporting that the installer heard it from someone at HQ who had read it.


I just added Comcast basic cable to test in my HTPC and the installer gave me the usual "we have a DVR" when I asked about Tivo.

I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

Information from Tivo CSR: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7835941&&#post7835941


----------



## jocoze (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, that is my post over on the AVSforum so I'll give everyone here the full story.

I recently upgraded to an hd display and I wanted to record in hd so I decided to bite the bullet and switch to the Comcast DVR just until the series 3 came out. I called Tivo to temporarily cancel my sub and in the process I was chatting the the CSR. He asked what cable company I use for hd and I said I was going through Comcast. He then asked if I knew about the Comcast/Tivo partnership. I told him that I did. He then told me that just recently he had seen accounts popping up that they were supposed to monitor because these people were Comcast DVR users who were beta testing the new Tivo software right now. I asked when he thought that might be available, but he of course did not know because it isn't Tivo's decision to make it go live. They just have to watch the accounts to help the test.

So there you have it. I guess the CSR could have been miss informed, but thats just what he told me today.

And for the record I kept my Tivo service because he bumped me down to $6.95 permanently and said the price would transfer to the new series 3 I buy when it comes out. Sweet deal.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

ChuckyBox said:


> Sure, but what would really cement this thing would be a forum member who is also a Comcast sub talking to his cable installer and reporting that the installer heard it from someone at HQ who had read it.


My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with a girl who saw a Comcast-Tivo box at 31 Flavors last night.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Does anyone know whether they will have to at least get new remotes? I can't see Tivo being Tivo with a 6412 box and crappy remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably. In fact I'd be willing to bet the software was written to respond to the same remote codes as a standard peanut can output. So they'll probably just use some offshoot of the current peanut or possibly the new one that's supose to come with the Series 3.

Dan


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Hmmm... I'm already paying $6.95 (because I have a TiVo with lifetime).... what can I expect from TiVo when I decide to cancel that extra TiVo subscription?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can't cancel if the service has been active for less then a year or you'll be charged a $150 cancelation fee. If it's past the year then they'll simply cancel it without hassel.

Dan


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Heheh... well okay. I was actually asking in terms of what kind of retention considerations would be appropriate to expect. We really don't need the extra DVR, now that we're paying the cable company extra for an HD DVR, but I figure if they'll offer me some significant reason to keep the extra TiVo subscription, like something related to the service with the new Series 3, I'd consider it. I'm very concerned about the anticipated high price of the Series 3 plus subscription on top of that, so may or may not even go down that path (especially since I'm finding Comcast's DVR to be not-as-bad as everyone has made it out to be), but if there was some way of capitalizing on my current subscription to make that worthwhile, I would be more likely to consider it.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

bicker said:


> Heheh... well okay. I was actually asking in terms of what kind of retention considerations would be appropriate to expect.


You've got a lifetime box and are paying the company $6.95/mo for a second box -- what do you expect them to do for that $6.95, bring you breakfast in bed every morning?


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

bicker said:


> I'm finding Comcast's DVR to be not-as-bad as everyone has made it out to be...


Which *software version* does it run?

I've got a Comcast Motorola DCT 6412 running MS Foundation Edition which, while not being as completely glitch free as my TiVo's, can record two hi-def programs at the same time, outputs a high quality picture (at least in standard def; I'm not set-up for hi-def), has an easy to read GUI and EPG, is fun to use, and also accesses Comcast's large library of VOD programs, many of which are free.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

ChuckyBox said:


> You've got a lifetime box and are paying the company $6.95/mo for a second box -- what do you expect them to do for that $6.95, bring you breakfast in bed every morning?


Truly and sincerely, I do expect nothing more. Some of the earlier discussion in this thread was leading me to believe I was wrong about "expecting nothing more". I suppose you're saying that my original instinct was correct, but if that's the case, it sure is interesting to learn they're offering someone who doesn't have a lifetime subscription on one TiVo a subscription on another TiVo at the same price I'm paying.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

TiVo Troll said:


> Which *software version* does it run?


This is the version I have: http://www.comcast.com/newguide/Iguide.pdf



> ... while not being as completely glitch free as my TiVo's, can record two hi-def programs at the same time, outputs a high quality picture (at least in standard def; I'm not set-up for hi-def), has an easy to read GUI and EPG, is fun to use, and also accesses Comcast's large library of VOD programs, many of which are free.


Same here, even at hi-def.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Great, a whole forum dedicated to "IS it out yet?" "How bout now? "Now?" "Whens it going to be out?"


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Great, a whole forum dedicated to "IS it out yet?" "How bout now? "Now?" "Whens it going to be out?"


Yes - a bit like the rest of the forums that do the same for the S3


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

TiVo Troll said:


> Which *software version* does it run?
> 
> I've got a Comcast Motorola DCT 6412 running MS Foundation Edition which, while not being as completely glitch free as my TiVo's, can record two hi-def programs at the same time, outputs a high quality picture (at least in standard def; I'm not set-up for hi-def), has an easy to read GUI and EPG, is fun to use, and also accesses Comcast's large library of VOD programs, many of which are free.


AIUI, that Microsoft software is only being used by Comcast in the State of Washington. I am waiting to hear whether the ComcasTiVo service will be offered here. If the TiVo application completely replaces the iGuide or MSFT app, then there should be no reason to not offer the TiVo package here.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Budget_HT said:


> AIUI, that Microsoft software is only being used by Comcast in the State of Washington. I am waiting to hear whether the ComcasTiVo service will be offered here. If the TiVo application completely replaces the iGuide or MSFT app, then there should be no reason to not offer the TiVo package here.


I'd really like to see Comcast offer both TiVo and MS based boxes here. That'd be the best way to compare both for features vs. price. As a casual timeshifter I may prefer the MS box whereas die hard total timeshifters undoubtedly will prefer TiVo.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

TiVo Troll,

When I said "completely replaces" I was not clear. I meant on a box for box basis. We have already heard that the TiVo package will cost more than the "standard" package, which today is iGuide everywhere else and MSFT here. So I fully expect to see both in use at the same time on separate boxes.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Budget_HT said:


> TiVo Troll,
> 
> When I said "completely replaces" I was not clear. I meant on a box for box basis. We have already heard that the TiVo package will cost more than the "standard" package, which today is iGuide everywhere else and MSFT here. So I fully expect to see both in use at the same time on separate boxes.


So if a customer wants to change from Comcast's iGuide or MS box to a TiVo box it would entail physically swapping out the boxes.

That's good. If Comcast continues to offer both boxes as monthly rentals with no obligation, as they do now, with TiVo costing, say, $13. and the others $10. (as now), it'd make sense to get one of each for at least a month to compare them!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVo Troll said:


> So if a customer wants to change from Comcast's iGuide or MS box to a TiVo box it would entail physically swapping out the boxes.


No. If you have a Comcast Motorola DVR in your home already then opt for TiVo software it is a remote upgrade pushed to the cable box already in your home. Comcast can update the software on the unit in the field.


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

I just got a new TV and Comcast came by to install the Motorola unit last week. Seems that there were too many splitters on the line and I got lots of tiling. Now my Series 2 is now offline except for Media Center apps. 

Comcast can't get the Tivo software to me fast enough! What I worry about is the wimpy Hard disk capacity in the Motorola and whether I'll be able to use all the media center apps with it. Hopefully the the old "dd" trick will still work and I can pop a bigger drive in it.

I'm one of those lucky people in the Seattle Metro area so my biggest fear is that Micro$oft
will keep the Tivo software from seeing the light of day here.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

megazone said:


> No. If you have a Comcast Motorola DVR in your home already then opt for TiVo software it is a remote upgrade pushed to the cable box already in your home. Comcast can update the software on the unit in the field.


So does that mean no peanut remote??


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bicker said:


> Heheh... well okay. I was actually asking in terms of what kind of retention considerations would be appropriate to expect.


it would be appropriate now to expect a prorated early termination fee 

I think the year contract on everything, even re-activating an old box, stemmed in part from the practice of trying to force TiVo to a better deal by means of threatening customer retention.

You are being calm about it and have an actual case of an extra box not adding any value for you now but all the people just tyring to squeeze TiVo with no real intention of terminating have created the box you are now in. Shame on them


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

duoart said:


> I just got a new TV and Comcast came by to install the Motorola unit last week. Seems that there were too many splitters on the line and I got lots of tiling. Now my Series 2 is now offline except for Media Center apps.
> 
> Comcast can't get the Tivo software to me fast enough! What I worry about is the wimpy Hard disk capacity in the Motorola and whether I'll be able to use all the media center apps with it. Hopefully the the old "dd" trick will still work and I can pop a bigger drive in it.
> 
> ...


I feel you pain man, but I hear at least the M$FT software is better than the TVGuide's iGuide softwareon mine. My HD baseball game recording has about a 10-20% fail rate, and I have to scan through the TV guide every time to find the games I want and pad each one, since the DVR can not do a wishlist to save its boring grey metal a$$.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I'm wondering, what does this mean for those of us in Comcast areas that use SA boxes? Will they still be able to push the software to those, or will I have to visit my local Comcast store?

And another question that probably no one can answer: for those who CAN get remote software updates, does this mean they also keep their current recordings and scheduled recordings? Would they get converted to season passes?

And to address the above remote question, I don't see how a new remote would work given the 'remote software upgrade' situation. It would require either A) A truck roll to give you the new remote and (possibly) actively force the software update (either remotely or via a USB key / ROM flash), or B) You'd have to go GET a new remote from a Comcast store. The second scenario is no good because you'd get the software update remotely, but then not be able to use your box until you got a new remote. The first scenario is much more likely: it's an easy job for the techs, they show you (the customer with no Tivo experience) how to use your new software so that you won't flood them with calls like "HOW DO I RECORD ROOM RAIDERS: TEXAS, OMGcakes!" and "MY BOX THINGY IS RECORDING STUFF I DIDN'T TELL IT TO! HOW DO I TURN IT OFF (but really keep it on because it's recording NEXT for me too!! ROFLpatties!)!"

I doubt they would update your cable box to Tivo over the phone without the compulsory truck roll for $25 or so.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

classicX said:


> I'm wondering, what does this mean for those of us in Comcast areas that use SA boxes? Will they still be able to push the software to those, or will I have to visit my local Comcast store?


AFAIK, neither. TiVo software will not be available to Comcast customers in areas using Scientific Atlanta hardware. Everything I've hears is that only Motorola platforms are supported in the current agreement, and the way cable plants work they generally cannot mix-and-match, so if the head end is SA, the boxes need to be SA. Comcast is basically standardizing on Motorola, so maybe they'll be switching SA areas over, over time. Or maybe if it works well on the Motorola platform they'll have TiVo work on a port for the SA HW.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> So does that mean no peanut remote??


I doubt it. Maybe the boxes will support them and you could buy one, but the goal is to use the HW already in the home.


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

megazone said:


> I doubt it. Maybe the boxes will support them and you could buy one, but the goal is to use the HW already in the home.


Megazone,

I know we went back and forth a while back about Linux and realtime systems a while back. If what you were saying then is true, then getting the Tivo software to run on the Motorola hardware is no simple task.

If you had to guess, what part will cause the most problems? Do you think HMO, for example, might not make it over to the Comcast/Motorola platform? If so then I think a Series 3 is in my future. That being said, what do you think the likelihood of getting on demand to work with the Series 3 would be?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

OnDemand could work on the S3 - if it had a way to communicate upstream. The only way it could do that is some add-on hardware - USB, something that acted as a PCMCIA card in a CableCARD slot, or even something that talked to the TiVo over the Ethernet port. That's about it. But CableCARD 2.0 needs to be finalized.

Another way, I suppose, is if a cable MSO supported out-of-band signalling - say OnDemand requests over the Internet so the TiVo could use the network.

As for porting the software - it depends on what features the hardware has. I don't know the specifics of the platform - what the CPU, decoder, etc, are. How much RAM it has. If it is similar to S2 HW then it would be easier. I believe the Motorola boxes have Ethernet and USB, so supporting networking should be possible. As long as the hardware supports a feature the software can be written to do it. It is just a matter of how much work it is to write the software.


----------



## blackice912 (Oct 12, 2003)

duoart said:


> I'm one of those lucky people in the Seattle Metro area so my biggest fear is that Micro$oft
> will keep the Tivo software from seeing the light of day here.


Don't worry, not going to happen.  It's pretty much set in stone that we are getting it here.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

megazone said:


> OnDemand could work on the S3 - if it had a way to communicate upstream. The only way it could do that is some add-on hardware - USB, something that acted as a PCMCIA card in a CableCARD slot, or even something that talked to the TiVo over the Ethernet port. That's about it. But CableCARD 2.0 needs to be finalized.
> 
> Another way, I suppose, is if a cable MSO supported out-of-band signalling - say OnDemand requests over the Internet so the TiVo could use the network.
> 
> As for porting the software - it depends on what features the hardware has. I don't know the specifics of the platform - what the CPU, decoder, etc, are. How much RAM it has. If it is similar to S2 HW then it would be easier. I believe the Motorola boxes have Ethernet and USB, so supporting networking should be possible. As long as the hardware supports a feature the software can be written to do it. It is just a matter of how much work it is to write the software.


Isn't it possible that CC 2.0 will be finalized and TiVo will push out an update to support bidirectional?


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

megazone said:


> AFAIK, neither. TiVo software will not be available to Comcast customers in areas using Scientific Atlanta hardware. Everything I've hears is that only Motorola platforms are supported in the current agreement, and the way cable plants work they generally cannot mix-and-match, so if the head end is SA, the boxes need to be SA. Comcast is basically standardizing on Motorola, so maybe they'll be switching SA areas over, over time. Or maybe if it works well on the Motorola platform they'll have TiVo work on a port for the SA HW.


There's also the rumor that Comcast is planning to replace SA with a new Panasonic DVR, and Tivo will be on that box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> Isn't it possible that CC 2.0 will be finalized and TiVo will push out an update to support bidirectional?


The Series 3 doesn't have the hardware required to meet the CC2.0 spec, so the only way this could happen is if they came out with some sort of breakout box that could add the required hardware.

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

classicX said:


> I doubt they would update your cable box to Tivo over the phone without the compulsory truck roll for $25 or so.


Actually, I'd be VERY surprised if Comcast requires a truck roll for the Tivo installs. They are going to market this as a premium service and will presumably do a fairly significant promotion to get as many subs to take this as possible.

If the rumors are true ($5 premium for Tivo), Comcast gets to keep the majority of that, so it's in their interest to convert as many subs as possible to ComcasTivo.

Sending a message to the Comcast DVR that says "Click here for a one month free trial of the Comcast DVR experience with Tivo" is going to end up with FAR more conversions than "If you want Tivo, we will have to send a truck out and charge you $20, but you get the first month free".


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> Isn't it possible that CC 2.0 will be finalized and TiVo will push out an update to support bidirectional?


Not unless they can push out new hardware too. The S3 as it has been shown to date doesn't have the required hardware to support what the current CC2.0 proposals would need to work - it lacks any hardware for upstream communication over the cable.


----------



## Bill McNeal (May 31, 2002)

Is ComcastTiVo believed to support HD recording? Are there any (other) confirmed, or strongly plausible features believed to be on it?

It looks like having TiVo will be a huge boost for Comcast, with increasing competition from telecoms like AT&T and Verizon for their core market.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Bill McNeal said:


> Is ComcastTiVo believed to support HD recording?


Yes, since the boxes that it will run on already do.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

Is there going to be a new forum for the Comcast units with Tivo?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

formulaben said:


> Is there going to be a new forum for the Comcast units with Tivo?


Yes.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4102090&&#post4102090

In fact, with some of the details out at CES, and potential availability in the next few months, "soon" is a pretty good guess.


----------



## civicracer24 (Oct 22, 2004)

You just put a link back to the same forum that we are viewing.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

civicracer24 said:


> You just put a link back to the same forum that we are viewing.


No it's a link to a specific post in this thread from David Bott the site owner confirming that a new forum will be create once a firm date for public release of the Comcast Tivo is close.


----------



## civicracer24 (Oct 22, 2004)

petew said:


> No it's a link to a specific post in this thread from David Bott the site owner confirming that a new forum will be create once a firm date for public release of the Comcast Tivo is close.


Oh, gotcha...  oops


----------

